# Feedback on AZOO Grower Bed Black/Brown..???



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Nobody? Interested.... 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

What about reviews of Mr. Aqua substrate????


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Currently using it in my tank: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/119190-11-4-mr-aqua.html I'm not using any tests kits nor do I have any live stock in it but it's really similar to AS and is pretty light. Grows HC pretty well so far and has a really nice color.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

gotcheaprice said:


> Currently using it in my tank: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/119190-11-4-mr-aqua.html I'm not using any tests kits nor do I have any live stock in it but it's really similar to AS and is pretty light. Grows HC pretty well so far and has a really nice color.


 Are you using the AZOO or the Mr. Aqua?


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

GitMoe said:


> Are you using the AZOO or the Mr. Aqua?


 Azoo. Don't have much to compare it to though as I've only used AS once for a short period of time and all my other substrates were crap haha.


----------



## Pookie Bear (Sep 2, 2010)

I have AZOO in all three of my tanks and i think it works really well. My plants seem to enjoy it too, they are all nice and tall and deeply rooted. I have tried to use gravel in the past but this works a lot better. So i give it a thumbs up!


----------



## TYB (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone tried Mr Aqua’s Water Plants Activated Soil…anybody?

TYB


----------



## deondrec (Sep 30, 2008)

I have Mr. Aqua right now but its still in the Bag. Im waiting for the a bulb to arrive so I can start growing Emersed


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

I bet the Azoo and the Mr. Aqua are very similar. I have also heard the new Fluval substrate is similar to the Azoo


----------



## pepperonihead (Jan 17, 2004)

The Azoo substrate is very good. It does not leach amonia like the ADA does. However I still like the ADA better. I am using the AZOO in my 40 breeder and it works fine. I wish I could have bought the black but I found the regular color for $16.00 a bag. So I jumped on it.

http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/4014/AZOO-174-Plant-Substrate


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

use the Azoo in my invert tanks, its comparable to aquasoil II, but doenst fall apart as easily (bad batches of AS2). water stays clear and plants grow just fine. dont think its as durable as AS1 though (crushes easier in the hand). used it mainly for the lack of ammonia spike, though i still cycle a month at least before adding shrimp. never tried the aqua brand.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

I have the azoo stuff in one tank. I believe it's essentially the same as Amazonia 1, only it contains less nitrogen and it seem to maintain its form better. I still got a small ammonia spike though, but I'm not sure if this was from the soil. I have also read that it has more iron than ADA soils.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

I have both of them and they seem to do their job. The biggest difference is the size of the substrate pieces/balls. Mr. Aqua's are bigger and rounder.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

mr. aqua has a small version too. I like the mr. aqua, it is a very nice looking substrate.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Where are you guys finding either the Azoo or Mr. Aqua substrates at?

Pepperoni, how many bags did you use?


----------

